# Electrobloc Surge Protector



## enjohn

Hello 

I have just had to have my electrobloc on my Hymer 644 replaced, due to an apparent electrical surge. Needless to say this happened only 2 days outside my warranty period! Thankfully Hymer UK had a re-conditioned unit that was almost a third of the price new. I want to fit a surge protector and I am hoping there is someone out there who may have had to do this or had one fitted, who could give advice on the best approach. I could obtain one via Hymer Uk for £110; I have emailed Schaudt who I understand make the electrobloc to see if they can supply me with one, but have yet to receive a reply. 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## garethjjones

Wait for the email - I got one from Schaudt at the same time I had my EB repaired by them. Certainly cheaper than over here, even when we took the shipping into account.

regards

Gareth


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Ive seen an in line one fitted to a van in germany. It plugs into the socket on the side of the van and you plug your EHU cable in to it.

Here is an US one on ebay - 140342387246 - it has the wrong plugs fitted though

Andy


----------



## sideways

saw one at a boot sale the other day £30 so you must be able to get them here.


----------



## enjohn

*Surge Protector*

Thanks to you all for the replies, I will keep looking and maybe send Schaudt another email. Thanks again. Nick


----------



## karlb

enjohn said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just had to have my electrobloc on my Hymer 644 replaced, due to an apparent electrical surge. Needless to say this happened only 2 days outside my warranty period! Thankfully Hymer UK had a re-conditioned unit that was almost a third of the price new. I want to fit a surge protector and I am hoping there is someone out there who may have had to do this or had one fitted, who could give advice on the best approach. I could obtain one via Hymer Uk for £110; I have emailed Schaudt who I understand make the electrobloc to see if they can supply me with one, but have yet to receive a reply.
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


off topic but two days out of warranty that is poor service, it dosnt say much for dealer or hymer.


----------



## erneboy

Surely the damage caused by a surge would not be warrantable anyway, Alan,


----------



## ICDSUN

*Re: Surge Protector*



enjohn said:


> Thanks to you all for the replies, I will keep looking and maybe send Schaudt another email. Thanks again. Nick


Nick

Try direct to Herr Lang, is always very helpful, they will deal direct with you. I would also ask Hymer UK to prove that it was a surge, mention it to Schaudt as they will probably get this unit back for repair, if it was a surge get the RCD units on your mains switches checked.

[email protected]

Chris


----------



## enjohn

*Surge Protector*

To be fair to Hymer UK they are putting in an appeal to Brownhills (!) on my behalf, but I'm not holding my breath! I understand that they cannot prove a surge has caused the damage so if still under warranty they would have replaced with a reconditioned one.

Thanks Chris for the email address of Herr Lang, I will send an email direct to him and look forward to his response.

Nick


----------



## tomoo321

Hi,As I go to spain alot on my hymer i fitted a Sollatek avs30 230v 30a micro baseb 50/60hz this unit contols the low and high voltage.as low voltage is as bad as high voltage I have never had any problems ,however other campers have on sites that we been on ,The unit is ajustable so you can set the voltage ,I set mine to low at 190 volts high 260 volts works great ,Goggle it


----------



## enjohn

*Surge Protector*

Thanks tomoo321 I will look into what you have suggested when I return home.


----------



## pieterv

*Re: Surge Protector*



enjohn said:


> To be fair to Hymer UK they are putting in an appeal to Brownhills (!) on my behalf, but I'm not holding my breath! I understand that they cannot prove a surge has caused the damage so if still under warranty they would have replaced with a reconditioned one.
> 
> Nick


I thought Hymer UK and Brownhills are one and the same?


----------



## tonyblake

I had my electroblock replaced under warranty less than 3 months ago by Brownhills.
I looked at various options and spoke to people who were highly qualified in Electrics etc. I had a RCD fitted on my hook up lead. It was fitted near the supply end and because it is milli second reaction, any surge will not make it through. Now plugged up again to same source as surge and no problem.
Also, can use on sites. Although they have RCD's in place, they are to protect the site supply...not you!!!
It is always fitted but because my electrical guy is more knowledgable, he also fitted it in between commanders so that it can be taken out if required and put on another.
Apparently...simples.


----------



## enjohn

Hello again, 

Thanks to everyone for their replies and assistance. I heard from Herr Lang at Schaudt very quickly and have decided to go down this route. 

I also heard from Hymer UK Preston who have informed me that Hymer have agreed to reimburse the money for the reconditioned electrobloc as a "..gesture of good faith.." due to the motorhome being only 2 days outside the warranty! So my thanks also go to both Hymer UK and Hymer (Germany) for their demonstration of good customer service. 

I assume that this now closes this thread? 

Thanks again. 

Nick


----------



## pippin

Not quite!

Tonyblake wrote:

_I looked at various options and spoke to people who were highly qualified in Electrics etc. I had a RCD fitted on my hook up lead. It was fitted near the supply end and because it is milli second reaction, any surge will not make it through._

An RCD will do nothing to prevent spikes getting through.
That is not its function. See below.

And again:

_Also, can use on sites. Although they have RCD's in place, they are to protect the site supply...not you!!! _

Again, not true.

They *are* there to protect you.
They sense any imbalance (>30mA) between the current flowing in the line and neutral conductors (ie you touching the line and earth). 
They have no effect between the RCD and the supply, only between the RCD and your van.

Circuit breakers (equivalent to fuses) protect the user (van & interconnecting cable) from taking too much current and possible fire.
True, it will also protect the cabling towards the supply source

Do not confuse an RCD with a CCT Brkr (or fuse).

E&OE


----------



## CliveMott

Udo Lang is the man to contact at Schaudt and is always very helpfull. 

However I must say that I have only ever come across problems associated with voltage transients in motorhomes fitted with the Schaudt Electroblock systems that result in damage to the power supply components of the Electroblock. All the rest (Sargent, CBE etc) seem totally tollerant to whatever the mains throws at them and I have no knowledge of failures attributed to transients with any other systems.

C.


----------



## enjohn

On the basis it appears this thread is still open, I'd like to make an observation. Although I am not electrically qualified, based on what Pippin has said regarding RCD's this appears to support what he has said; at the time my 'van was connected to the mains, the hook up lead was connected to my home supply, via a Surge Protected socket in the garage. 

I do also have a question on the same subject. Can their be a 'spike' on the 12 volt circuit or does this only apply to the 230/240v supply? At the time I also checked the leisure batteries and found that the 3amp fuse had blown, presumably at the same time. 

Nick


----------



## JeanLuc

Schaudt launched a surge-protector a couple of years ago precisely because of the problems they were experiencing with Elektoblocks. Details attached. I have not had one fitted (yet) but believe I read somewhere of a motorhomer having one fitted by Peter Hambilton.

Philip


----------



## davesport

Where's the best (read cheapest) place to source one of these ?

TIA Dave.


----------



## MHv2

I also started a thread in the Hymer forum (http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-72272.html ) having had my Electroblock burn out while connected to the house supply (fed by overhead cabling - if that makes any difference).

It cost £500 to replace! so I'm wary of future problems especially if some of these can be avoided by fitting a surge protector.

I came across the Schaudt unit but have yet to find a price or info regarding how easy it is to fit - so will be following this thread in case anything comes up.

What perplexes me is why there isn't an in-line surge protector that could simply plug into or replace the site/van connections. There are plenty low cost surge protection fittings in the computer shops and B&Q - has anyone seen such a thing?


----------



## helvic

tomoo321 said:


> Hi,As I go to spain alot on my hymer i fitted a Sollatek avs30 230v 30a micro baseb 50/60hz this unit contols the low and high voltage.as low voltage is as bad as high voltage I have never had any problems ,however other campers have on sites that we been on ,The unit is ajustable so you can set the voltage ,I set mine to low at 190 volts high 260 volts works great ,Goggle it


hi rs components do a 16amp surge protector pt no 456 8140 if you bring up the data sheet it will give more information
steve


----------



## ICDSUN

davesport said:


> Where's the best (read cheapest) place to source one of these ?
> 
> TIA Dave.


Dave

Last price I had was 74 Euros, you can buy direct from Schaudt (item 999.193 OVP 01)
it is rated at 2000 watts with 2 protected outlets

http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de/uploads/media/Schaudt07_GB.pdf

Chris


----------



## enjohn

The unit can be ordered from Hymer UK Preston. I was quoted £110 plus postage unless collecting in person. To buy direct from Schaudt worked out to about £104 including postage, based on the exchange rate last week. Paid via Paypal it worked out to 115.43 euros. They do keep them in stock. This is just a plug in unit and the lead is supplied.

Nick


----------



## SueandRoger

Nick, have you ordered one from Schaudt and if so did you do it by phone, email or on their web site. 

Regards
Roger


----------



## MHv2

[quote="... This is just a plug in unit and the lead is supplied.[/quote]

Nick - have you fitted it? If so can I ask where? My Electroblock is beneath a lift out cover in the front 'stuff' box by the driver. It doesn't look as though there'd be room in there for the Schaudt unit as well.


----------



## enjohn

I've ordered mine today direct from Schaudt. A friend had one fitted whilst in Spain last year in his Hymer Classic. The unit has been fitted underneath the electrobloc housing, which is on the driver's side, screwed to the interior 'wheel arch' and the lead goes into the housing from underneath and plugs into the electrobloc, where the mains lead is at the moment. I have a copy of the fitting instructions that has been sent to me by Schaudt. If anyone would like me to email a copy for you to look at first, let me know. 


Nick


----------



## CliveMott

If you are going to fit a surge protector then get it from Schaudt. At least if the Electroblock then packs up you have some chance of a warranty replacement.

C.


----------



## Tezmcd

Surge arrestors come in many flavours

Currently they are designed to be either class I, class II or class III

Class I is the most expensive, and will protect against higher levels of surge such as those experienced at the first line of distribution ie substations

Class II is probably more relevant to sub distribution (more like camp site main supplies from the grid

Class III is to protect individual items from surges.

The initial surge from a lightening strike on a grid power line passes through the network and decreases as it travels. Now it is quite possible that you fit a class III or class II device to a MH, but it can still get blown to smithereens if the lightening strike happens to be 100 yards down the road!

Quite frankly if your little piece of electronics gets fried the manufacturer will quote surges, high speed transients, harmonic distortion voltage issues, or any other reason they can think of to get out of warranty. not a single one of these is able to be proven. They may as well say "magic happened" and your controller was fried by Merlin the Magician - however you would argue this point, whereas you would feel too uninformed to argue the former

I think the point of my post is to say, yes fit an arrestor if it gives peace of mind, but i wouldnt bother, I have seen too many fired circuit boards in my time where arrestors were already fitted - but the circuit boards still fried


----------



## Jezport

There are always loads of Computer UPS units on Ebay. How about fitting one before the electroblok?


----------



## MHv2

enjohn said:


> I've ordered mine today direct from Schaudt. A friend had one fitted whilst in Spain last year in his Hymer Classic. The unit has been fitted underneath the electrobloc housing, which is on the driver's side, screwed to the interior 'wheel arch' and the lead goes into the housing from underneath and plugs into the electrobloc, where the mains lead is at the moment.


Thanks again Nick - I took a look in the van and can see where it would fit so would like to go ahead and get one before heading over to Spain at the end of the Oct.

Problem now is that I can't see any online purchase facility or language option on the Schaudt web site, which seeing as my German is non-existent is going to be an issue.

Did you just call them on the number quoted? (I assume they speak English ok - most non British Europeans seem to!) and how about payment/ - do you know if they take a credit card over the phone or would it need to be PayPal - which I think I saw mentioned earlier in the thread.

Sorry about all the questions and many thanks for the info.
cheers


----------



## Jezport

MHv2 said:


> enjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered mine today direct from Schaudt. A friend had one fitted whilst in Spain last year in his Hymer Classic. The unit has been fitted underneath the electrobloc housing, which is on the driver's side, screwed to the interior 'wheel arch' and the lead goes into the housing from underneath and plugs into the electrobloc, where the mains lead is at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Nick - I took a look in the van and can see where it would fit so would like to go ahead and get one before heading over to Spain at the end of the Oct.
> 
> Problem now is that I can't see any online purchase facility or language option on the Schaudt web site, which seeing as my German is non-existent is going to be an issue.
> 
> Did you just call them on the number quoted? (I assume they speak English ok - most non British Europeans seem to!) and how about payment/ - do you know if they take a credit card over the phone or would it need to be PayPal - which I think I saw mentioned earlier in the thread.
> 
> Sorry about all the questions and many thanks for the info.
> cheers
Click to expand...

What was the price?


----------



## CliveMott

I too remain unconvinced that a surge protector will protect the power supply within the Electroblock. As I said previously it seems that only the power supplies in the Electroblocks fail so my guess is that there is a weakness in the fundemental design such that it is not sufficiently robust.

Has anybody else come across similar failures of other makers motorhome power supplies? I haven,t.

But they are German and are used to knowing they are right and have a quality product - and for most of the time they do. But I fear not with the Electroblock PSU. Getting them to accept that they need to look again at the design and offer a free field unit swap would be another battle.

C.


----------



## ICDSUN

MHv2 said:


> enjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered mine today direct from Schaudt. A friend had one fitted whilst in Spain last year in his Hymer Classic. The unit has been fitted underneath the electrobloc housing, which is on the driver's side, screwed to the interior 'wheel arch' and the lead goes into the housing from underneath and plugs into the electrobloc, where the mains lead is at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Nick - I took a look in the van and can see where it would fit so would like to go ahead and get one before heading over to Spain at the end of the Oct.
> 
> Problem now is that I can't see any online purchase facility or language option on the Schaudt web site, which seeing as my German is non-existent is going to be an issue.
> 
> Did you just call them on the number quoted? (I assume they speak English ok - most non British Europeans seem to!) and how about payment/ - do you know if they take a credit card over the phone or would it need to be PayPal - which I think I saw mentioned earlier in the thread.
> 
> Sorry about all the questions and many thanks for the info.
> cheers
Click to expand...

This is the guy, his English is good Udo Lang his email is [email protected]

And you pay by PayPal or bank transfer no credit card,

Chris


----------



## teemyob

*Surg*



ICDSUN said:


> davesport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the best (read cheapest) place to source one of these ?
> 
> TIA Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> Last price I had was 74 Euros, you can buy direct from Schaudt (item 999.193 OVP 01)
> it is rated at 2000 watts with 2 protected outlets
> 
> http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de/uploads/media/Schaudt07_GB.pdf
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

That looks like the best Idea

Trev


----------



## enjohn

*Electrobloc Durge Protector*

MHv2 - If you email Udo Lang direct [email protected] explaining that you require a Surge Protector - OVP 01 and the method of payment you wish to use, he will pass it on to the sales department. I tried using their website initially and go no response at all. I'm not sure if they accept credit cards or not, although I'd be surprised if they don't. I must admit that I tend to use Paypal regularly now as it seems more acceptable by more and more companies. My email to him was in English as was his reply, so that won't be a problem.

Let me know if you need any further information.


----------



## enjohn

Hi tomoo321 thanks for the information. We have been wintering in Spain for the last 6 years, for 4 months at a time. Ironically, we have never had a problem in Europe at all, but my problem struck when connected to the mains at home for only an hour or two! I have decided to go for the Schaudt one as it appears to be specifically designed for the electrobloc. Although I have to agree with CliveMott that it is a shame that the manufacturers cannot work out why it appears to be their units that are having the most trouble. 

Nick


----------



## MHv2

Just to close out and thanks to the information provided by enjohn, I’ve placed an order for the Schaudt surge protector with his contact there.

The OVP 01 unit costs €74.00 and there are various packaging and taxes to add but the bottom line is that it can be purchased and posted to you with a payment made via PayPal for €115.43, or delivered to you within 5 days, c.o.d. (cash on delivery) via UPS for €132.20.

If you’re interested then send an e-Mail to Udo Lang ([email protected] ) – I can confirm his English is very good and will deal with your request. (I also checked he is happy to have his name and e-mail published here)

Attached (I hope!)is the comprehensive ‘Operating and Installation Instructions’ guide he sent me.


----------



## MHv2

just a couple of days after ordering it from Herr Udo Lang at Schaudt, the OVP 01 unit was delivered by UPS cash (strictly sterling) on delivery. PayPal would have been cheaper but unfortunately time was of the essence and I opted for the c-o-d option as it was going to be just a little quicker.

I couldn't fit it where I first planned because of the protrusion of the in/out mains connectors. After a little bit of fiddling around I decided to screw it to the wall of the middle odds and sods box and simply run the cables over the lip between the two (my RHD Hymer has three handy compartments by the side of the driver with the Electroblock under the removable 'floor' of the forwardmost box). This way I can see the two service LED's on the unit if a problem occurs.

*However*, poking around the Electroblock (EBL 101) I noticed a small slider switch with legend Batterie Wahl which translates to Optional Battery. In the Hymer Manual this is labelled the Battery Selector Switch. It has two settings 1) Blei Saure (lead acid) and 2) Blei Gel (lead gel).

The slider is against the Lead Acid setting but my Habitation battery is most definitely Gel?

The Hymer Manual states the following:

Battery Selector Switch
- if the battery switch is wrongly set, there is a danger that oxyhydrogen gas could build up and explode (!!)
- Incorrect setting of the Battery Selector Switch damages the living area battery
- The factory settings of the battery selector switch must not be changed (??)
- Further information can be obtained from the separate manual Transformer/Rectifier. (which needless to say, wasn't provided with the van )

My first Electroblock burnt out (which is why I've purchased the under/over voltage unit) and on checking this (I kept it) I see the slider is against Blei Gel (lead gel)

Needless to say I'm completely confused now and worried if the Battery Selector Switch is set correctly.

It's all shut down at the moment but I'm anxious to find out soon so I'd be very interested to hear which setting other Hymer owners are on if the have a Gel Habitation Battery. Because there maybe some that aren't following this particular thread I'll put up another topic just about this.


----------



## enjohn

Hi MHV2 
My elctrobloc was set to GEL Battery when I had the original GEL battery installed. I have now had this replaced by 2 carbon fibre batteries and the setting is now on the Lead Battery setting. I have had the setting confirmed by Hymer UK and also by the person who fitted the new batteries. The reasons I went for the lead acid was first of all the price and also the fact that they charge quicker than the GEL batteries. It was confirmed by Hymer UK that the wrong setting will damage either the battery, the electrobloc or both. However they stated that the biggest risk was fire and/or explosion! 

I have also received my electrobloc from Schaudt (4 business days - UPS) but have not attempted to fit it as yet. Based on where you have fitted yours I may have to do the same, although our friends with exactly the same RHD Hymer had theirs fitted underneath the 'odds and sods' box. I hope you manage to sort out your dilemma soon. 

enjohn


----------



## MHv2

Thanks – I think I’ll switch it over to Gel as that sounds as though that is where it should be (thanks Premier!). I’m a little concerned about what damage might have been caused – it’s been 18 months and hooked up for around 12 of those. At least it hasn’t exploded! 

Good luck fitting the OVP 01. I could have got it under the ‘odds and sods’ box but it wouldn’t be accessible and I wouldn’t be able to check the indicator lights on it. Plus it was easier to fix it to the wall of the middle box which I only use for rarely accessed things like spare light bulbs, fuses etc.

The other factor was the unit also has a spare protected mains outlet, which I thought might be useful for the laptop or something sensitive as the van mains won’t be voltage protected on a dodgy site.


----------



## MHv2

Just in case you don't see it - there was an excellent explanation of what happens with the different settings on the Electroblock Battery Selector switch over here:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-708903.html#708903


----------



## enjohn

Hope all works out ok and no permanent damage has been done MHv2.

Good idea about leaving access to the additional point on the surge protector, I will fit it in the same place if I can manage to open the sliding top far enough!

enjohn


----------



## enjohn

Sorry MHv2 I forgot to thank you for the link with the detailed explanation from JeanLuc. Very interesting reading.


----------



## BJT

Going back to the original topic, surge protection, there are a couple of things that do not appear to have been mentioned in the various posts.
First, irrespective of what surge protection, earth leakage, or other device (excepting fuses) are fitted they will not operate unless the device is connected to an efficient and effective 'earth' to conduct the unwanted voltage away. As I have advised on other posts, always check that there is an earth present when connecting your MH to the mains. Without the earth present the voltage may rise in the neutral as well as the line (positive) conductor; and as most electronic circuit boards have the terminals marked +230v and +0v, any increased may be 'seen' as being much larger by the components which may lead to rapid and premature failure.
Second, I have often found that the electrical supply voltage is greater than the declared voltage, and had many problems with this when working. I hve just checked the voltage, my multimeter is not calibrated but the battery voltage is accurate, at the socket I use for my MH and this morning it is reading at 246volts! The electricity supply voltage tolerances were 'harmonised' with EU standards in 1988 and as from 1995 the tolerances have been 230v (nominal voltage) +10%/-6% giving a range of 216.2-253.0v. [Taken from Appendix 2, para 14 of the current edition of the IEE Regs, BSS7671:2008] As my house is already at the higher end of this tolerance range any surge or transient will almost inevitably take it out of specification. Now I have my opinions why the supply companies appear to have chosen to supply us with electricity at this higher voltage but will not voice them as it will probably lead to accusations of libel! Sufficient to say that for pure resistive appliances, heaters, kettles, immersion heaters etc any increase in voltage through a fixed resistance (the heating element) by Ohms Law leads to increased current and therefore increased electrical consumption; I leave the rest to you.
But my point is that you need to be aware that the voltage may be consistently higher than you are led to believe or think, and this will allow less latitude for protection to operate. This will be further aggravated if you have equipment that is designed and labelled for 220v which is common in some parts of Europe. 
I suggest you check that your supply is properly earthed, and if you are competent to do so check the voltage at the socket; and then check to see if any of the gear is marked as 220v.
This may start a big hare running but electrical equuipment always operates better and for longer if it is used at its stated voltage, and within the average of the declared voltage to allow for any surges etc.
Sorry for the length of this, and apologies to anyone who thinks it is pompous; but it may lead some of you to resolving your problems.


----------



## MHv2

BJT said:


> I suggest you check that your supply is properly earthed, and if you are competent to do so check the voltage at the socket; and then check to see if any of the gear is marked as 220v.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting post BJT
> 
> I always check the polarity when I hook up and this also checks that an earth is present. It's surprising how often I've encountered reverse polarity and used the 'swapper' connector but only once have I come across a 'no earth' situation. Fortunately this was remedied by moving to a different bollard. I did inform the site office (and subsequent users) but they didn't seem bothered!
> 
> Would you say having the 'Earth Present' indicator light up is a reasonable indication that the supply is ok?
> 
> I have had my house tested recently so I'm fairly certain all is correct at home. Putting a meter across the mains just now showed 236V but I doubt the calibration of the meter is very accurate. FYI - so far as under/over voltage and spikes are concerned, the Schaudt device I have fitted has a 'Breaking Voltage' of 175V eff / 265V eff.
Click to expand...


----------



## BJT

Thank you for responding MHV2. I too check when on the continent, and have found frequently that the circuit is reversed; and again only once found no earth. But on checking I did not find a hook up on the site that was earthed, and like your encounter the site staff were not interested.
I posted the previous item as it looks as though most problems have occurred in the UK, and I it is here that I have found the voltage to be higher. Obviously under the regulations there is some latitude allowed ,but some suppliers appear to consistently set and maintain the voltage at a somewhat higher level than the declared voltage. By chance I spoke to a self employed electrician today, and he ponfirmed that he regularly finds the voltage to be higher than 230v. He also said that he often gets accused by customers of doing a poor job as the bulbs keep blowing, but it is the higher voltage that is causing the trouble; and control of voltage is out of his scope of work.
I am not saying that this problem is universal, but it is a factor to consider when you encounter premature failure of electical items. Hope this make it a bit clearer!


----------



## enjohn

*electrobloc surge protector*

Just to update you all I today received a cheque for the full amount of the electrobloc replacement. This came from Hymer and was forwarded on by Brownhills. So some Customer Service is still out there.


----------



## aguilas389

*SCHAUDT OVP 01A SURGE PROTECTOR*


Although this is an old post, people may be interested to know that the OVPV 01A surge protector made Bby Schaudt for our Electrobloc can be purchased from Dave Newell 01952 587702. Bought one yesterday and as it is akin to a "trailing block" it is simply a case of unplugging the incoming mains to your electrobloc, plugging that into the OVP 01A block then plugging the block's lead into the electroblock. (and of course its transferable!) and he does have them in stock.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hi, I have a Schaudt one The OVP 01 for sale, It is brand new unused, I changed vans and it didn't arrive till after I sold it.

It has 1 input and 2 outputs.

If you are interested I would accept £50, It cost £74 plus postage.


PM me


----------



## Jezport

CliveMott said:


> If you are going to fit a surge protector then get it from Schaudt. At least if the Electroblock then packs up you have some chance of a warranty replacement.
> 
> C.


I would second that, as there is a question on the fault reporting form asking if an OVP 01 was fitted.


----------



## tonyblake

*What a result*

Hi and I have done hours of research on the EBL99 and basically that they are basically faulty.
I had a replacement put in at Brownhills 2 years ago (after it caused problems to my home electrics) and now blown again.
I asked on here and given brilliant advice and the right people to contact but as my van was in this week for service/mot/habitation etc, I told Brownhills to check it over and tell me. (I knew it was no good but they have to tell me. Its a macho thing ).
I did mention that I would probably have a fiat industry recognised service in future and an MOT elsewhere and probably have habitation done in Germany if they couldn't sort something out with the EBL as I wouldn't be paying hundreds of £'s. Also I would be getting a surge protector before it goes onto the mains again. 
Apparently, Brownhills stock them and the next day they rang to say that the EBL99 would be replaced free of charge whilst my van was in. Could you fit the surge protector please.....Certainly Mr. Blake. Ok a few quid extra than buying it direct but what a result!!!!


----------



## Markt500

Me not knowing any better, what is the difference in the official protector than this?

http://www.headingonline.com/p-497-inline-surge-protector-with-alarm-c13-to-c14-isp3.aspx


----------



## tonyblake

I don't know really but whether its suitable only the fault will tell as such. Anyway, got the one recommended so all being well the latest EBL99 will not blow. Tony


----------

